# How To Make A Mini Schnauzer Ears Stand Up?



## o_s_a (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a mini schnauzer and would like to make his ears stand up permanently as his ears are dropping... An example of it:










But I don't know how. Would anyone here please tell me how? Thanks.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

An erect ear carriage is not one natural to the Miniature Schnauzer breed. So, in order to achieve a look similar to the dog in the picture you need to begin a procedure called 'taping' at a very young age. How old is your dog? If he/she is already out of the growing stage there really isn't much that can be done.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

How old is he? I think after a certain age there isn't much you can do about it. But if he's still a puppy, you could try researching how to tape your dog's ears. I don't really know how to do it myself, but I'm sure there are a lot of guides on the internet. Also, did you get him from a breeder? It might help to call them up and ask them!


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

From the AKC standard


> Ears - When cropped, the ears are identical in shape and length, with pointed tips. They are in balance with the head and not exaggerated in length. They are set high on the skull and carried perpendicularly at the inner edges, with as little bell as possible along the outer edges. When uncropped, the ears are small and V-shaped, folding close to the skull.


Thier ears should not naturally stand up, and if you do want them to stand then they need to be croped.


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

How old is this dog and at what age where his ears cropped? Did you get taping instructions from your vet or breeder? How long have you been taping and how long do you let his ears down at a time? 

If your dog was not cropped, his ears will not stand. Also if he is finished teething and his ears arent up, the chances his ears will stand are greatly decreased. 

If you give us a bit more information we may be able to help you. There are some taping methods and supplements that can help ears stand in some dogs


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm sure it's just me, but I'm partial to the uncropped ears.

Of course, it's your choice, but the opportunity to make that choice may have already passed.


----------



## o_s_a (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. 

He's about 3 months old. Is that too late for his ears to be taped?


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

i agree w/ Ron....they are sooooo much cuter w/ uncropped, natural ears......


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

I agree- love the schnauzers uncropped!! I was given the option to have her ears cropped by the breeder which leads me to believe this is done when they are just young pups. Your schnauzer is a cutie!! RonE-love the photo!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

You guys - I don't think she is asking about cropping. To get the look of stand up ears (such as the ones in the OP example picture) there is no cropping involved.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

That is done before the cartilage has completely formed and gotten hard. That is done at a very younge age and at 3 months that has already passed.

I had a past schnauzer and the whole family wished his ears hadn't been cropped and standing. Pretty much every Schnauzer I've seen would be cuter without standing ears.


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

ok- I am learing something new.


----------

